# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Adoption lapin] EKI, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Eki
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Eki peut être réservé en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org
Localisation : 64 (covoiturage organisé par l'association si besoin)
Date de naissance : Avril-Mai 2021
Sexe : Mâle
Vaccination : En cours
Stérilisation : A venir
Race : lapin nain
Couleur : Fauve et noir
Poids : 1,9 kg
Santé générale : En bonne santé
Situation dabandon : Abandon d'une portée
Description par la famille daccueil :
Il est sociable, par contre du peu qu'on a vu, il n'aime pas la compagnie des enfants (notamment les cris qui le paniquent). Il est curieux et joueur, il adore courir et sauter à toute allure dans ses moments de folie. Il a du mal à supporter l'enfermement, même dans un grand enclos, il a besoin d'être en liberté pour se sentir bien. Il aime beaucoup les caresses, mais n'aime pas du tout être porté. Il a son caractère et sait se faire comprendre quand il veut obtenir quelque chose. Le véto dit que c'est un vrai comédien. Il est propre et non destructeur à partir du moment où son environnement lui est adapté (pas d'enfermement).

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki attend toujours sa famille adoptive !
Maintenant âgé de 6 mois, et bientôt 4 mois chez nous, Eki est toujours aussi adorable et gourmand 
Il a pris l'habitude de s'asseoir dans sa litière et d'attendre en nous regardant pour signifier qu'il veut à manger !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

dimanche 5 décembre 2021 à 16h43



Eki a maintenant un peu plus de 6 mois. Il est allé chez le vétérinaire pour se faire castrer et tout s'est très bien passé.
Il a vite récupéré et se porte très bien !
En photo, Eki est à la recherche des granulés dans sa boîte de fouille.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Bonjour tout le monde,
Eki se porte toujours aussi bien et il a reçu son cadeau de Noël !
Il se l'est très vite approprié et apprécie les longues siestes d'hiver sur son son petit lit

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki a passé de bonnes fêtes !
Il a passé les vacances chez mamie, perché sur le rebord de la fenêtre avec une belle vue sur le jardin.
Et il a encore été gâté ! Il a reçu une très jolie parure pour son nouveau lit et une petite balle. 
Merci au Lapipère Noël !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki se porte comme un charme. On a passé la première grosse mue en ce début d'année. Eki profite des quelques rayons de soleil pour faire bronzette sur son lit !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Grosse séance de câlins, suivie par un grattage de plaid sur le canapé ce matin. Et petites léchouilles pour finir.

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Bonjour,
EKI est toujours en attente de sa famille pour la vie.
Bonne journée

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Première fleur de pissenlit pour Eki ! Ça laisse peu de place au doute, à la vitesse à laquelle il l'a dévorée, il adore !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie



----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki découvre son nouveau jouet ! Et il l'a très vite adopté. Bon, pas trop le choix non plus, sinon pas de granulés !
On cache les granulés dans des gobelets gigognes pour bébé histoire que Monsieur travaille un peu pour se nourrir 
Et après tant d'émotions, on peut finir par une grosse sieste, et au soleil !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Allez c'est parti pour une séance de yoga ce matin !

Chien tête en bas...

Ah, j'ai des restes du p'tit déj sur la truffe 

Pfiou ! Je crois que j'ai un peu trop forcé aujourd'hui

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Eki est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

